# LOWRIDER BIKES IN THE 808 HAWAII



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

Yo wassop people from hawaii post some pictures of your bikes right here


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

76 stingray....










71 krate next...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks good  i know there's more out their.


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

There will be more updated pictures on this bike 

Its a micargi mustang gts stretch cruiser


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

nicee stingray!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545081


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 7 2011, 11:42 PM~20040352
> *There will be more updated pictures on this bike
> 
> Its a micargi mustang gts stretch cruiser
> ...


one pic has black wheels..... the other chrome.... u got an extra set?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

bikes are nice keep up the goo work


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

i just sold them black rims and added the 140 spoke chrome rims


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

took my son with me last night for the Thursday night cruise.... 


























was good to meet you homie.... just glad i rode my cruiser instead of my Stingray.... now way i would have been able to pull my son along with that bike!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats gewd hawaii


----------



## chap1n (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope everyone is okay out there that tsunami was crazy huh


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we were at a pitstop at the mall there when we found out about the earthquake and tsunami warning... we all ended up saying FUKKIT and roll on.... then right after the turnabout point of our ride the damn sirens started goin off and we had to boogie back to our trucks and shit!!


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/1183372_198628073500106_100000587445818_657661_8053986_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

In the works right now just finished the paint today...what you guys think...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ur paint job is nice brother. Looks good.


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

thankx homie...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2011, 09:00 PM~20071772
> *took my son with me last night for the Thursday night cruise....
> 
> 
> ...


ALA MOANA MALL


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

Finally Slammed It


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

RIDE TONIGHT i'll try to get pics to post tomorrow!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

we had about 100 bikes last night..... lowrider bikes, beach cruisers, choppers, fixie, and bmx

sorry for the shitty cell phone video....
















































































this is what i rode with my son....


























Hawaii's first Lowrider Trail-a-Bike :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

holy shit thats a good turn out! bikes getting big again in HAWAII? more pics


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

BIG FISH COMING BACK TO THE 808 FOR THE SUPREMACY SHOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 18 2011, 11:50 PM~20127093
> *holy shit thats a good turn out! bike getting big again in HAWAII? more pics
> *


we got a show coming up next weekend.... i'll try to get as much pics as i can


----------



## rg96819 (Feb 2, 2011)

> *we got a show coming up next weekend.... i'll try to get as much pics as i can*


What show is this, when is it, and where is it? I just got into the lowrider bike thing recently and wanna bring my bikes out. let me know, cuz I wanna be there!

my 20" model bike, 20" schwinn, and 20" trike:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated808_@Mar 12 2011, 12:37 AM~20073335
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/1183372_198628073500106_100000587445818_657661_8053986_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...




AYE NICE THE PAINT JOB WHERE U DID THAT I LIKE PAINT MY BIKE TOO HOW MUCH COST??


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

The bike scene in Hawaii is blowin up! perfect timing for this topic, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rg96819_@Mar 19 2011, 05:38 PM~20130650
> *What show is this, when is it, and where is it?  I just got into the lowrider bike thing recently and wanna bring my bikes out.  let me know, cuz I wanna be there!
> 
> my 20" model bike, 20" schwinn, and 20" trike:
> ...


damn hawaii looks like a fun place to b rollin on a lowrider bike!!!.....i wanna roll out there!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 09:15 AM~20134923
> *damn hawaii looks like a fun place to b rollin on a lowrider bike!!!.....i wanna roll out there!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hit us up if you ever come down for a vacation, we hold big rides every wednesday,thursday and sunday's. I hear Goodtimes is opening a Hawaii chapter.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Mar 20 2011, 12:21 PM~20134961
> *hit us up if you ever come down for a vacation, we hold big rides every wednesday,thursday and sunday's. I hear Goodtimes is opening a Hawaii chapter.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOTTA GET SOME VACATIONS!!!...YES SIR!!! GT WILL B HITTIN THE HAWAIIAN STREETS SOON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Mar 20 2011, 09:21 AM~20134961
> *hit us up if you ever come down for a vacation, we hold big rides every wednesday,thursday and sunday's. I hear Goodtimes is opening a Hawaii chapter.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 20 2011, 06:32 AM~20133337
> *AYE NICE THE PAINT JOB WHERE U DID THAT I LIKE PAINT MY BIKE TOO HOW MUCH COST??
> *



I do my own paint jobs im a painter i can do full custom or just simple just lmk if you need and thing... price all depends on what you want...


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

affiliated808 i have a 1961 schwinn 26" girl frame thinking of painting it light green with some sort of pearl inside and i was wondering how much you charge


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

girl frame for my lady planning on painting it different color...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 23 2011, 02:34 AM~20158455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 23 2011, 02:31 AM~20158448
> *affiliated808 i have a 1961 schwinn 26" girl frame thinking of painting it light green with some sort of pearl inside and i was wondering how much you charge
> *


ill message you my # and we can talk thats easy so not gona be that much all depends on the materials... oem colors are cheaper but i can make you a custom color to so just hit me up homie...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 22 2011, 11:34 PM~20158455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna buy the fork if you gonna put a springer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.midweek.com/content/story/midwe...cruisers_bikes/

Our Thursday Night Cruise was featured locally in this week's Midweek Newspaper

we riding again tonight!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated808_@Mar 12 2011, 12:35 AM~20073322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wats the name of this color here.!!!!
I love it.!!!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

you guys be cruzin deep in Hawaii...  
nice bikes by the way


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

PICS OF ANY LOWRIDER BIKES????.....ARE THERE ANY LOWRIDER CLUBS OVERTHERE?


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 12:14 PM~20192987
> *Wats the name of this color here.!!!!
> I love it.!!!
> *


Its the PPG vibrance cherry bomb base but i tinted it for depth & lil daddy roth trippin flake "Ghetto Gold" & "Warm Beer" over...


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 27 2011, 04:29 PM~20194365
> *PICS OF ANY LOWRIDER BIKES????.....ARE THERE ANY LOWRIDER CLUBS OVERTHERE?
> *


the scene it heavy right now lots of bikes and clubs from old to new...but no is postin shit!!! hawaiis got alot more to show homie... hope we get some posted up for every one to see the 808 got some game too...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated808_@Mar 27 2011, 11:04 PM~20198296
> *the scene it heavy right now lots of bikes and clubs from old to new...but no is postin shit!!! hawaiis got alot more to show homie... hope we get some posted up for every one to see the 808 got some game too...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

HAWAII GOTS GAME -- --- -- -808 BIKES HERE IS 3/26/11 PRINCE KUHIO PARADE!! A VIDEO MUST SEE!!! 150 BIKES OR MORE ... THIS WAS A JAPAN RELIEF EFFORT TO HELP THE PEOPLE OF JAPAN! THANKS FOR ALL WHO SUPPORTED, ALOHA FOR JAPAN... 


check it out here!! must see video


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

PICS OF 3/26/11 PRINCE KUHIO PARADE IN WAIKIKI HAWAII, 808 BIKES


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## DjToneE (Mar 28, 2011)

808 all day! Hi State does it big! Yo how do we post pics!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DjToneE_@Mar 28 2011, 10:50 AM~20200761
> * 808 all day! Hi State does it big! Yo how do we post pics!
> *




wen u post a coment,under the smiley-faces it says Image Uploader,but dats only if the pics are in your computer...i dont remember how to post pics wen u get em from another website...been a while for me


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 28 2011, 05:38 AM~20199081
> *PICS OF 3/26/11 PRINCE KUHIO PARADE IN WAIKIKI HAWAII, 808 BIKES
> 
> *


dats alot of bikes...
i seen sum clean ones...specially the last trike  
ey wuts with the red overther?i seen alot of red


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20201543
> *dats alot of bikes...
> i seen sum clean ones...specially the last trike
> ey wuts with the red overther?i seen alot of red
> *



haha i guess, basically club colors, or tryin to match with the Japan theme. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

come on peeps I know you guys got pics of yours or your friends bikes in the 808. Post em up!


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks noskee for the pics, big ups to all the bike crews for coming together & holding it down in the 808. You guys do it big in hawaii 100plus riders on average get together for your bi-weekly cruise. Had an awesome time & best of all i got to work on my tan. :biggrin:


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Mar 28 2011, 02:18 PM~20202162
> *come on peeps I know you guys got pics of yours or your friends bikes in the 808. Post em up!
> *



KABAGIS!! :wave: 

Had an awesome time yesterday at the picnic, me & the boy are still beat.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Mar 28 2011, 11:24 AM~20202209
> *KABAGIS!!  :wave:
> 
> Had an awesome time yesterday at the picnic, me & the boy are still beat.
> *


same here bro! Supremacy Hawaii and Vegas collabo! Cheeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Mar 28 2011, 01:32 PM~20201911
> *haha i guess, basically club colors, or tryin to match with the Japan theme. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i guess so...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 28 2011, 05:38 AM~20199081
> *PICS OF 3/26/11 PRINCE KUHIO PARADE IN WAIKIKI HAWAII, 808 BIKES
> 
> 
> ...


WISHED I LIVE IN HAWAII!!!!....LOOKING GOOD 808 RIDERS!


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 20 2011, 12:15 PM~20134923
> *damn hawaii looks like a fun place to b rollin on a lowrider bike!!!.....i wanna roll out there!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



WHAT BETTER PLACE THEN TO ROLL ON A LOWRIDER BIKE IN WAIKIKI 

EVERY THURSDAY NIGHT THERES A CRUISE IN WAIKIKI 100+ BIKES PACKS THE ROAD UP EVERY WEEK SHARING THE ROAD WITH CARS AND BIKES WITHOUT COPS HARRASING AND JUST PLAINLY HAVING FUN! THERES NO PLACE LIKE HAWAII -- ALOHA!!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

just a couple of bikes that were at our show on sunday, thanks for the pics Grant!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 29 2011, 12:25 AM~20207724
> *WHAT BETTER PLACE THEN TO ROLL ON A LOWRIDER BIKE IN WAIKIKI
> 
> EVERY THURSDAY NIGHT THERES A CRUISE IN WAIKIKI 100+ BIKES PACKS THE ROAD UP EVERY WEEK SHARING THE ROAD WITH CARS AND BIKES WITHOUT COPS HARRASING AND JUST PLAINLY HAVING FUN! THERES NO PLACE LIKE HAWAII --  ALOHA!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i had to work that day.... looks like i missed a hell of a ride


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunday Night Cruise


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

Final Product...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated808_@Apr 19 2011, 09:16 PM~20379026
> *Final Product...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 28 2011, 05:41 AM~20199091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## homegrown (May 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nooskee_@Mar 13 2011, 02:14 AM~20079730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very niceee...wat size is dat fork u got on there? and whered u get em from? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

That's a 26 inch bent fork.....you could get it from Eki's cyclery.


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

my bike up for sale any one in the 808 interested lmk lmk lmk....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Mar 31 2011, 11:42 AM~20228273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics of this one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Affiliated808_@May 27 2011, 05:08 PM~20643990
> *my bike up for sale any one in the 808 interested lmk lmk lmk....
> *


saw it on craiglist... looks sick.... you should bring it out and ride the fukkin thing... we had at least 200 bikes rolling thru Waikiki last night!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:0 WOW MAD PROPS TO HAWAII.X2 WHAT FLEET SAID.I WISH I LIVED IN HAWAII :biggrin:


----------



## Affiliated808 (Mar 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 28 2011, 12:35 AM~20645311
> *saw it on craiglist... looks sick.... you should bring it out and ride the fukkin thing... we had at least 200 bikes rolling thru Waikiki last night!!
> *


i ride with some of the boys on wednesday & friday but dont have the time for the TNC its to late for me always on my hustle homie!!! but i got some more builds in the works... if had a weekend cruise im on it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

there is a sunday cruise too... "SNC (Sunday Night Cruise)" facebook group


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT for hawaii


----------



## Cool_Rolla (Jun 6, 2011)

both bikes are a work in progress...

my bike



my brother's bike


----------



## Cool_Rolla (Jun 6, 2011)

random pics i've taken...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks for sharing the pics.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 nice bike Hawaii!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

another video of our cruise...


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## nooskee (Feb 22, 2011)

AWESOME POSSSSSSST HAWAII KEEP POSTING IT UP! CHEEE 808 STYLE !!


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

we got a bike raffle will post pics of bike soon


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hawaii has always held it down! I remember the first few Lowrider Bicycle magazines always showed coverage from shows out there! Plus that youtube video of everyone riding, respect!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Ob1pKJDXQ3o 

HmX6lTxLyWc


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Hawaii has always held it down! I remember the first few Lowrider Bicycle magazines always showed coverage from shows out there! Plus that youtube video of everyone riding, respect!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thursday night before Halloween 2011


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

808 rolling deep.....

Lkjx_uDOzTA


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT nice bikes 4 the homie out there !!!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll add my sons bike that was recently completed..... (This was my bike I built back in 1993)

*Cherry Blossom...*


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

got any pics of the red bike in the corner of this pic?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Is there anybody on this topic from Childhood dreams


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

My family lives on maui nd im gettin them some bikes. Probably will be opening a chapter out there.LATINS FINEST BC TTT


----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

hey was up. that green trike w/ the hydro's and the blue bike is from chd hawaii


kajumbo said:


> Is there anybody on this topic from Childhood dreams


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

mistahk said:


> hey was up. that green trike w/ the hydro's and the blue bike is from chd hawaii


CHD HAWAII TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup mistah k is triple O.G CHD .....ttt


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

http://www.eight08.net/oldimagejm.html


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

http://www.eight08.net/oldimagejm.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------

